# May I introduce:



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm picking this boy up this week, as of yesterday I'm the proud owner of this handsome fella!

What do you all think? I'd like you to guess his breed :wink: and let me know what you think about his confirmation! Thanks!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

very cute looks like he could have a slightly short neck but could be the photo


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Oooh! Hes beautiful! What a pretty horse!


----------



## kat399 (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nice looking horse. I have no idea what his breed would be though. He looks quite well put together. The only thing I see is that his back is quite long and looks a bit hollow. But, a lot of people are attracted to that, so I don't see any major conformation defects.


----------



## leburris (Sep 23, 2007)

He looks like a horse I knew, I think named Harvey but I'm not sure. 
What breed is he?
The horse I'm thinking of would have been gaited, I forget which gaited breed though.


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

He's a STB! :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice looking... how old is he?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

He is very well groomed. Looks nice and flexible, could you give us a photo of him trotting or cantering? He is very handsome and pretty. 8)


----------



## ShaniNev87 (Dec 21, 2006)

What a beautiful head shot, gourgeous face and eyes!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

He has got a good posture but in the second photo where he is trotting, it seems like his head is a bit droopy. But, when I really think about it, I'm just being fussy! He is very good! I kinda don't think he is drooping his head. Nah, he isn't!
Sorry :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

rach!!! droopie???....lol wow i would kill to have a horse like him, he's very well built and very even out on every thing.....if i could ( my kids would kill me for saying this ) i would trade my 2 for that one


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I thought I was being way to DUMB! I AM SO SORRY!!!!

He is SOoooooooooo cool! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mamavixen (Oct 1, 2007)

he is stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i agree! he is stunning! i dont see a prob with his head. he just looks nice and relaxed to me 

conformation looks really nice. personally, i dont think he has as short neck or a hollow back. amazing how interpretation is different for everyone. i would be most happy to have purchased this horse. 

hope you enjoy your new horsey  there is nothing like the unfamiliar territory of learning and getting to know your horse  have fun


----------

